# New member, first post, going up north



## northernmonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Greetings everybody,

This is a brilliant site, just what I'm after. 

Returned yesterday from a pleasant week (on sites) in Cornwall.  We'll be travelling up to Morpeth today (I'm originally from that neck of the woods), then Scotland later in the week, in our VW Camper. 

I'm really keen to give wild camping a go and wonder if anyone has any suggestions for spots around the Morpeth area?  I've seen the thread about The Drift Inn, and that seems a good 'un.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 11, 2009)

*welcome*


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome,

can't help with Morpeth area but you should find wild spots easily in Scotland.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Northernmonkey

Welcome to the site and keep posting.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## northernmonkey (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Wee-z and Guernsey Donkey.  

Just come back and didn't actually wild camp after all!!  I was up for it but Mrs Monkey and my 15 year old were definitely not!! (wanted showers etc). Ended up on sites but still had a great time.

Load of places in Scotland as you say Wee-Z.  Think I'll return on my own.  A truly gorgeous part of the world.

Cheers.


----------



## northernmonkey (Aug 15, 2009)

And thanks for the welcome to you too Merlin Wanderer.  Wish I could work out all these icons and avatars and stuff.  One day...


----------



## maingate (Aug 21, 2009)

Google Earth Bamburgh. Just a few hundred yards North of the Castle is a parking area used by wildcampers. It has magnificent views of the beach, sand dunes and the castle. It may be full of cars during the day but you should be OK later on.


----------

